#        0%
2- 


 .  .4: .010 -  104422 (  ), .020 -  

   - , 12, /, CRM,         

 ?

----------


## 2008

( 1150035)
  25  ,     (  \0         ),    25 ,     ,     ,     .

----------

*2008*,

----------

